# Favorite Fast Food Place



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

Select your top 5 favorite fast food destinations.


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

in n out


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

What? No White Castle?


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

dam i want some animal style fries. mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Varsity. I miss Atlanta...

Of the selections, Checkers has the best fries ever. So I choose it.

EDIT - Chik-Fil-A needs to be added. I'm pretty sure it's a national chain, and their milkshakes are heaven.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Burger King
In-n-Out
Jack in the Box
McDonalds
Wendys


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Arby's
Burger King
Wendys


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I put maccas and KFC... I don't know what the others are... But I would like to add my own.. Oportos and Ogalos...

Also is there actually a place called "fat burger"? Gross


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

hehe yea fat burger is a fast food chain. they have a small burger called the baby burger

for me its burger king and nothing else although i prefer the small 'restaurant' type burger diners that are in southern california. now those are burgers!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

No option for none, so I voted for Arby's. I haven't had any of the above for almost two years now, but Arby's would be my first choice if I was going to get something.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't really eat fast food unless I absolutely must, but _Taco Bell_ would be my favorite. The only thing I ever eat from that place is the chicken quesadilla, however. I don't care for the others.


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

I just selected the 5 that are actually in my area.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Drella said:


> I don't really eat fast food unless I absolutely must, but _Taco Bell_ would be my favorite. The only thing I ever eat from that place is the chicken quesadilla, however. I don't care for the others.


Same. I go for the chalupa however.

I also go to Subway because it is across the street from my apt.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Taco Bell and Wendys.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

AdrianG said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really eat fast food unless I absolutely must, but _Taco Bell_ would be my favorite. The only thing I ever eat from that place is the chicken quesadilla, however. I don't care for the others.
> ...


subway is the best!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

nubly said:


> subway is the best!


Ew, Subway is disgusting. Quizno's on the other hand...


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Wendys


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

We only have McDonald's and Burger King here.

I'm not particularly fond of either of them, but if I had to choose, I guess McDonald's.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Drella said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > subway is the best!
> ...


...is like eating stale cheese?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

In-n-Out overall. I would say Hardees/Carl's Jr. has the best burgers, and McDonalds has the best fries.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Harvey's, fo' sho'. Their burgers are by far the best of any fast food place. Plus, you can get poutine instead of fries. POUTINE.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Panera Bread or Chipotle.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

nubly said:


> AdrianG said:
> 
> 
> > Drella said:
> ...


You have good taste!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Taco Bell! I like Burger King stackers too.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Burger King. Nothing beats the Whopper. 
Wendy's. Nothing beats those tasty lil cheeseburgers. 

I would say it is a tie between the two.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

going to popeye's for tuesday deal of 1 leg, 1 thigh for 99 cents. yummie.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Where are A&W and Dairy Queen in this poll? My part of the world (rural, mountainous, but oh-so-sophisticated America) feels left out. Come to think of it, maybe we're more enlightened than the rest of the world to have a Dairy Queen instead of Burger King. I feel proud.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Spangles Muldoon said:


> A&W


yummie curly fries


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Taco bell. I have major cravings sometimes. Oh, and subway. Never tried Quiznos. I can't get a decent meal at the usual burger joints because everything there has meat.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

carry said:


> Taco bell. I have major cravings sometimes. Oh, and subway. Never tried Quiznos. I can't get a decent meal at the usual burger joints because everything there has meat.


So I gather you are a vegetarian? I am too. What do you usually get at Taco Bell/subway? Options are limited for people like us who don't eat meat. My standard at taco bell is a black bean chalupa and at subway the veggie sub (feels like a ripoff with bread, cheese and lettuce, so I often opt for the veggie pattie).


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

torlin said:


> going to popeye's for tuesday deal of 1 leg, 1 thigh for 99 cents. yummie.


im not much into fried chicken but popeyes has the best biscuts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I said McDonald's and then accidentally submitted my vote. 

Wendy's
KFC
Long John Silver's (although fried food is fattening!)
Burger King
Arby's (nice, but EXPENSIVE! )


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

AdrianG said:


> carry said:
> 
> 
> > Taco bell. I have major cravings sometimes. Oh, and subway. Never tried Quiznos. I can't get a decent meal at the usual burger joints because everything there has meat.
> ...


The subways around here don't have the veggie patties, I didn't even know subway did that! I'm so jealous.  I would have to say subway is my fave. I do eat taco bell occasionally and when I do I get either a cheese quesadilla or a mexican pizza without the meat.


----------



## palecadude (Jan 26, 2008)

Carl's Jr. mostly for the Mexican food though.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

The only food items i get from any of those places is the muffins from the McDonalds cafe place. I liked pizza when i used to eat it - so pizza hut or dominoes. Subway is okay too.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

In-n-Out.

Where is Sonic on that list?


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Fat burger rules. I picked In n' out but if I had seen that Fat Burger was an option, it would've been a tough choice.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

There's actually a restaurant called "Fat Burger"? 

Mmmmm mmmm, I could sure go for a fatburger right now.


----------



## jjbnum3 (Nov 12, 2003)

I voted for In-n-Out,to bad theres In-n-outs in Oregon. :cry 

I also add my top 5 favorite fast food destinations.

1-Panda Express
2-Baja Fresh
3-Pollo Loco chicken aka crazy chick
4-Chik-fil-A
5-In-n-Out

Worse fast food destinations.

1-KFC/A&W or McDonalds(tied for worse)
2-Burger King(use to like their burgers,but something has change either me or their meat,BK fries have always suck)
3-Taco Bell or Taco Time
4-Fat Burger
5-Long John Silver's


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

AdrianG said:


> carry said:
> 
> 
> > Taco bell. I have major cravings sometimes. Oh, and subway. Never tried Quiznos. I can't get a decent meal at the usual burger joints because everything there has meat.
> ...


Yep I'm lacto-ovo veg. I like taco bell cuz they'll replace meat with beans in a lotta things if you ask. I'll have to try the black bean chalupa. Sounds good. So I'll usually get burittos, tacos, crunchwrap, chalupas... and have them either omit the meat or replace it w/beans. At subway, I'll either get only veggies or the patty (what other options are there? lol). Subway is kind of a ripoff tho...


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Fazoli's


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Qolselanu said:


> Where is Sonic on that list?


Now _that's_ what I'm talking about! I can't wait to gorge myself on Sonic when I visit Kelly in Ohio next week! :b

For the options available, I'll pick McDonald's and Burger King. Wendy's food has a weird after taste. KFC is nasty. And I've never been to all the others.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Sheri said:


> Now _that's_ what I'm talking about! I can't wait to gorge myself on Sonic when I visit Kelly in Ohio next week! :b
> 
> For the options available, I'll pick McDonald's and Burger King. Wendy's food has a weird after taste. KFC is nasty. And I've never been to all the others.


I actually drove by Sonic yesterday and thought of you. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

I find all these old threads.

In and Out is the greatest thing in the world. I'll have a 4x4 plain with a fries and a milkshake.
Why am I fat again?


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm sure someone mentioned this somewhere, but where are Chick-fil-a and Five Guys? The only place on that list I even eat is Wendy's.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

littleghost said:


> I'm sure someone mentioned this somewhere, but where are Chick-fil-a and Five Guys? The only place on that list I even eat is Wendy's.


There were hardly any Five Guys around when this thread started in 2008. Now they're everywhere. My fav place is Popeye's. Not on the list!


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Five Guys, but aren't any near where I live.  My favorite place when I was little was Burger King for awhile, because I thought it seemed cleaner than McDonalds. Not sure how it is now, since I haven't had it in ages. Although McDonalds has always had the best fries imo.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

In-N-Out from the list. Though 5 Guys is my favorite fastfood burger joint by a hair.

Also, Wendy's is winning? It's still better than McD's, I guess. But I thought it went downhill after Dave died. The fries were epic in the 90s. Dipping them in the frosty or putting them in the burger. And the burgers were epic. Jr. Bacon Cheeseburger had crispy, crunchy bacon that you could smell in the air bc they actually cooked it. Now it's unthawed and heated in the microwave or some such, and is all rubbery and whimpy. Sigh.

Thread should've been called fastfood burger places. I see KFC on the list, but fastfood is pretty all over the place. How'd you forget Taco Bell? Let alone seafood fastfood places? I like Captain D's. Long John Silvers sucks. And I'd argue most pizza chains are fastfood places, relative to cooking a pizza, that is. At least Little Caesar's. They throw the pizza at you before you can reach in your wallet to pay. Lol.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

...


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Some of those places I don't have. It was a difficult tie between Wendy's and McDonalds. I know, McD's is gross. I know it's a lot "better" than it used to be. Still nasty though, and still, can't resist the McDonald's...


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Pollo Tropical


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Pizza


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

They're all kind of even. Though I really don't like McD's. Probably just from having worked there and seeing how dirty it can be. Though it's likely most of the fast food joints are just as bad (unless you just luck out and eat at a really well managed one). 

I like Wendy's fries way better than most. I never understood why McD's fries are so popular. They suck. Even when they're done exactly right they're just edible.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

X33 said:


> So I gather you are a vegetarian? I am too. What do you usually get at Taco Bell/subway? Options are limited for people like us who don't eat meat. My standard at taco bell is a black bean chalupa and at subway the veggie sub (feels like a ripoff with bread, cheese and lettuce, so I often opt for the veggie pattie).


I used to get the veggie pattie once a week for a few months while I was working. It was good for a while but now Subway just disgusts me. Blech. Never want again.

At Taco Bell, I get the 7 Layer Burrito and Nachos with Cheese. The cheese is disgusting and delicious at the same time. Totally processed and artificial, LOL.

I see they now have a new vegetarian item on the menu- Power Menu Veggie Burrito. Wonder how that is.

Not many Taco Bells around here, so I rarely go. There are tons in California.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I never understood why McD's fries are so popular. They suck. Even when they're done exactly right they're just edible.


I really like them, but for some reason they go stale really fast. By the next day they're already completely inedible and tasteless. You have to eat them on the spot or else, as Mr. Gaffigan puts, "they turn into something that's likely not biodegradable". lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> They're all kind of even. Though I really don't like McD's. Probably just from having worked there and seeing how dirty it can be. Though it's likely most of the fast food joints are just as bad (unless you just luck out and eat at a really well managed one).
> 
> I like Wendy's fries way better than most. I never understood why McD's fries are so popular. They suck. Even when they're done exactly right they're just edible.


I think I talked about this before but a couple years ago I got a strong craving for fries. So I got some fries at one McDonald's near my apartment. Was horrible. So small and soggy. No flavor. But I tried again at a different McDonald's. Once again disappointed.

Fries at regular American diners are usually pretty good though. I've gotten a lot of fries at diners since I get dragged to them with frequency and there isn't much appealing on the menu that is vegetarian. Often times I get grilled cheese toast. I know they usually have veggie burgers but so pricey for something I can buy frozen for way cheaper at the supermarket. Fries and grilled cheese are usually cheap.

Actually the french fries and burgers were pretty good at McDonald's in Japan.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I usually just go to Five Guys if I want burger and fries. 

I do like IN-N-Out a lot for fastfood places, even though I think they are pretty overrated. Their fries I think are horrible despite it being "fresh cut and made". I like their burgers somewhat, but it has very little variety. Though I guess they are made fresh so there's that. 

For lower tier fastfood, I do like Jack in the Box and Wendy's a lot. I don't mind McDonalds even though their food taste very superficial. Burger King, I like their fries, but I find their burgers and sandwiches to taste weird. Carl Jr I find them subpar other than their Spicy Chicken sandwich. Not many Arby's around me, but I think they are not worth seeking out for as a fastfood restaurant. 

I know many consider In N Out and Shake Shack to be counterparts of each other regionally. But I think Shake Shack is so much better than In N Out. Whenever east coast become come here and want to try In N Out, I always tell them it is not worth going out of your way for.

Hard to judge for me now, since I only get the small single items when I go to fastfood. I don't think I've ordered an entire combo meal for a long time now since I don't really drink soda.


----------



## Avalyn (Dec 17, 2016)

Are we allowed to say Subway? Because the sandwich possibilities are endless and their cookies are a heavenly bliss. ♥


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Out of that list I'd go with Carl's Jr. because their Double Western Bacon Cheeseburger has been one of my favorites for over a decade now and I love their criss-cut fries. Especially the new Beer Cheese criss-cuts, I wish they'd keep those around. In-n-Out is a close second, though I don't particularly like their fries.

My mom LOVES McD's but I honestly don't get it. Their double cheeseburgers are pretty good but 4 out of 5 times I eat there it gives me the runs. I was really disappointed when they stopped carrying chicken tenders and root beer. Their chicken nuggets have always been really gross IMO. Plus I really don't like their fries anymore, I dunno what it is but they're usually nasty. Maybe it's just the store near us.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Avalyn said:


> Are we allowed to say Subway? Because the sandwich possibilities are endless and their cookies are a heavenly bliss. ♥


Yeah, their cookies are like crack. OMG. Soooooo good.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Yeah, their cookies are like crack. OMG. Soooooo good.


 I always liked the chewy chocolate chip ones. But really. It's a cookie the size of a small frozen pizza. Who could sy no?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Why is taco bell not on the list?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? Some of the drive through workers literally recognize me...I'm a mess


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I love fat burger, that one time I ate a bite of it - it was like a mcdonalds cheeseburger, but only better. Burger king fries are crisp, fresh and tempting but I don't buy out too often these days.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

McDonald's, because I was taken there as a kid and the nostalgia noose is strong.

Once I took the burger patty and inspected it, and since then I'm strictly on Fillet-o-Fish (which is what I had as a kid anyway). I've known of a supplier of McDonald's burgers for one region, and he maintained that it was excellent quality meat, lean, etc. May have been true, I don't know. But the burger in my area was bad, really bad. Processed fatty matter, same stuff as Subway steak in steak and cheese sandwich (which was so bad I couldn't finish). The fish burger is not bad though. 

Ordered in the middle of a night in a poor area, using discount coupons printed on the other side of a corner shop receipt. Possibly having a fight with someone in the queue. If eating in, finding a sort-o-clean table, not taking the jacket off, just relaxing the scarf. If taking a takeaway, eating in the dark living room where the light has blown. Spreading the fries out and sharing.

Once in a while it's a real treat.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

The center half or better of that list doesn't exist here and I've never eaten it. Of the list I only eat Arby's and KFC.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Wendys and Whataburger are my go to for burgers and I like that Whataburger serves a good amount of fries unlike McDonalds.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Chowking


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

No taco bell? i regret eating there every time but their mexican pizzas, nachos and bean+cheese burritos are so good

from that list, probably in-n-out though there isn't one in my city (supposedly building one next summer?) i also like wendy's fries


----------



## LucasPSI (Dec 23, 2016)

Long john silvers is my guilty pleasure. Too bad there isn't many fast food places who sell good seafood around here like that. But that's understandable I guess as I live in Kansas


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I really like Checkers but since it's eat outside or drive thru only rarely go.

I didn't care for Five Guys, their burgers are too spicy and the fries were soggy. I know it's how they're supposed to be, but just not for me. When they first opened, and I had friends to hang out with, they loved it, so I ate there a few times.

McDonald's I love their breakfast platter and chicken biscuit/sausage biscuit, everything else is meh except the chicken sandwiches. I used to love Happy Meals as a kid. I would dip the fries in the honey for the chicken nuggets.

BK is alright, too pricey though for me unless I have coupons.

Wendy's is pretty good usually, sometimes I get the 4 for $4.

I love the DQ Five buck lunch where you get a meal and ice cream. It's a lot to eat at once though. My favorite is the chicken strips and the cheeseburger ones. Usually I get an Oreo Blizzard.

Taco Bell I eat most often because to me it seems healthier, less greasy at least.

Subway is good but they get expensive when you add a drink and chips. And Publix makes better subs IMO. Their cookies are great though.

I love Arby's roast beef sandwiches and potato cakes too.

I used to really like KFC, but last time I went the fried chicken tasted awful. Something was WAY off about it. I would try it again though. Their chicken pot pie is really good for fast food.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Taco Bell twice this week.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ya. No taco bell is just wrong. I vote arbys though.


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom (Aug 26, 2017)

I don't eat fast food.


----------



## croissant (Jul 30, 2017)

I've only been to 3 of the listed places, so McDonalds I guess.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

subway?

del taco?

hmm.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*my Kitchen!*

is much faster

and personalised for me

but nothing different
in a week


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

Jack in the Locks

was best service offered
if you want to get stuff


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

Wok on Wheels


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

ok, but where's raising cane's?


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Wendy's


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I consider Chipotle to be fast food even though they say it's "fast casual". That's my favorite. Too bad they've fallen on hard times because of a couple people getting ill.


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

It used to be McDonalds but after seeing some videos of what *ahem* "Ingredients" they put in their food, Wendy's had (re)gained the #1 spot. 

With that said Wendy's used to be my #1 fast food place before I started eating at McDonalds during my early childhood.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey no Popeyes Chicken? 
What about something healthy like Subway? 

I picked McDonald's.


----------

